# Ar-15



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wondering how hard they are to find in Florida right now? Up here in VA the exchange and dicks have pulled them all off the shelf.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not looking for one but I have seen a few posts about Scott's and Walmart having them on occasion. I think it's a matter of being there when they put them out because they go quick.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the thing the exchange had plenty but pulled them in anticipation of what may come. I think personally I would rather just buy an m1.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

they are everywere down here


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

They are everywhere down here???? Seems like every store here is sold out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know of many being in stock in just about any store in Baldwin county


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Here in S. AL, the only new ones left have magically doubled in price. Finding a used one at a fair price is very tough right now. Although I did manage to pick one up yesterday so they can be found.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Local Walmart here in Panama City got 2 ARs in last Friday, and the were both sold within 10 minutes. They were a Colt and a DPMS. The worker told me they couldn't hold them, or take a deposit, or call anyone to let them know when they arrive. 
A local pawn/gun shop Money Mizer got 10 in on Saturday morning and had sold 6 by lunch @ $1999.00 These were made by a company called Head Down.

Stephen


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I don't know of many being in stock in just about any store in Baldwin county


Dutchmans sold 6 months worth in ten days!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i say screw the faddish AR everyone is selling for outrageous panic prices, what a joke. i wonder how many people just in this area have an overpriced AR they'll never sell for what they just paid? now a billion people are all chasing the same ammo and accessories so the AR market is well...i'm not a fan lol.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't need one I was only going to get one for the right price. No one really NEEDS an ar.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

nathan70 said:


> I don't need one I was only going to get one for the right price. No one really NEEDS an ar.


 
*I agree that the every day NEED for an AR is not there but look close at our 2nd Amendment. Besides a Mini 14/30, what weapon do you own or know of that could defend you and your against a tyranical Government? That is what the Amendment is for right? *

*They already made it almost impossible to own a " Real " Assault rifle, now they are about to take rifles that look like them away. Whats next? This is why no matter what the argument is about or whether I personaly want the weapons in question, I oppose ANY restrictions on firearms. Liberals will never stop picking away at our rights till they are all gone so stop them NOW!!!! *

* And as far as the AR goes, I would start looking at something else anyway. Take a look at the price and availability of ammo now. I bought 1000 rds for les then $300 last year, now IF you can find it in bulk they want $1 per round or more for the bulk ammo. I would be thinking AK, and stock up on all the ammo you can before they start adding zeros to the price of it too.*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> * I would be thinking AK, and stock up on all the ammo you can before they start adding zeros to the price of it too.*


$450 AK's are now selling for $1K plus. If you don't have an AR or AK by now, your best bet is to just hope nothing goes through banning them and get it later. That is unless you have all the funds to blow on it right now. Luckily, I don't need anything right now. But all this craziness is forcing me to not enjoy my guns and hold onto all my ammo at this time. Had to tell my wife (who loves to shoot) that we will not be going anytime soon.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree totally I've had an ar, ak and several sks's and the reason I also sold or traded them is to get something to hunt with. I knew a guy that had a few ar's for under 1,000 but they were gone quick. I'm against any gun ban even if ar's are not practical for the everyday person. Myself I would be happy with another sks but they are tough to find these day as well. I remember when $150 would get you one.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I bought my AR Monday after the tragedy and paid full retail for it so I'm not stuck by any means of the imagination. But man that ammo is getting hard to find


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

The Eglin BX is still getting them in. It is just sporadic.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the bx has them here but they won't sell them.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

nathan70 said:


> I agree totally I've had an ar, ak and several sks's and the reason I also sold or traded them is to get something to hunt with. I knew a guy that had a few ar's for under 1,000 but they were gone quick. I'm against any gun ban even if ar's are not practical for the everyday person. Myself I would be happy with another sks but they are tough to find these day as well. I remember when $150 would get you one.


Not so long ago $150 would just about get you 2 sks rifles. Saw them at Jim's Guns and Junk, Millington, Tennessee. Timeframe was 1994. Bet some of ya'll remember that. Now old dogs, tell us about the $35 sks from from the "real" back-in-the-day. Lol


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*hard to find here too, Nathan. Did you*

hear about Gabby Gifford's husband leaving a meeting she was in about gun control. He left, went out and bought an AR15

that is being damn two faced.....POS liberals


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw the pawn shop on Brent or Michigan close to the bulldog shop. Had AR and 223 ammo available. Not sure on any price, just saw the sign today.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stone arms in mobile had a few on hand Monday. Prices were normal MSRP. I don't remember makes


----------

